# 'Restart playback when source becomes active'



## Silly87 (Dec 24, 2018)

I noticed something strange while playing around in OBS Studio regarding video playback, a 'Media Source'.
The tickbox   'Restart playback when source becomes active'   means that if I   Hide   the source, it becomes   inactive  , and when I   Show   it again, it becomes  active  once more and then the playback restarts.
I noticed that it   'Restarts playback'     after    it becomes visible again.
As a result,  the very last frame of that particular video clip  will be briefly visible before the playback restarts once the Media Source gets   unhidden.
This occurs even with the   'Close file when inactive'   tickbox checked aswell.
I'm not sure I like that.
Is this the way this tickbox is intended to work, or is it just me who thinks that the video playback should initialize to it's starting point (reset) before it becomes visible again?
Thanks for an awesome piece of software, guys!!


EDIT: Actually, you can test this out yourself on your own video clip. Create a Media Source with a video file, then add a   'Render delay'   to the Filter list of the Media Source video. Set it to 500 milliseconds. Show it, hide it, and show it again. You really can't miss it.


----------



## Raxell (Jun 20, 2019)

I noticed the same issue but i don't know how to fix it. Some help please?


----------



## provice (Mar 4, 2020)

For those, like myself, who come across this thread and still need an answer, here's a fix for the above issue.

In your video editor of choice, include a chroma key color as full screen in the last few frames of the video you're using. After setting up your chroma key filter inside of StreamLabs, the last frame will be transparent.


----------



## guusguus (May 10, 2020)

that works but you loose the ability to stop the video on the last frame.. so not ideal


----------

